# TVE volta a dar previsão por regiões



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2007 às 15:06)

Olá amigos, hoje estou em casa a preparar os pontos finais para a minha tese que defendo amanhã na faculdade... Foi com agrado que assim pude ver que a TV Galiza tem novo formato no boletim meteo, mas sem grandes alterações, a TVE voltou ao formato anterior com previsão detalhada por regiões! 

Estejam atentos!

TVE e TV Galiza: Disponiveis na zonas fronteiriças via analógica, TV Galiza no Alto Minho (Viana, Melgaço...), Alto Tâmega e Barroso (Chaves, Montalegre...) e parte da Região de Bragança (Vinhais) e TDT, Hispasat (livres), HotBird (livres), TV Cabo: canais 220 e 221 (pago).


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2007 às 23:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos, hoje estou em casa a preparar os pontos finais para a minha tese que defendo amanhã na faculdade... Foi com agrado que assim pude ver que a TV Galiza tem novo formato no boletim meteo, mas sem grandes alterações, a TVE voltou ao formato anterior com previsão detalhada por regiões!
> 
> Estejam atentos!
> 
> TVE e TV Galiza: Disponiveis na zonas fronteiriças via analógica, TV Galiza no Alto Minho (Viana, Melgaço...), Alto Tâmega e Barroso (Chaves, Montalegre...) e parte da Região de Bragança (Vinhais) e TDT, Hispasat (livres), HotBird (livres), TV Cabo: canais 220 e 221 (pago).




É uma boa notícia...
Sempre gostei muito da apresentação por regiões que a TVE fazia dantes...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2007 às 00:17)

Minho disse:


> É uma boa notícia...
> Sempre gostei muito da apresentação por regiões que a TVE fazia dantes...



Mas para ver por regiões só as 14:45... Vi agora as 20:45 e só dão com o mapa nacional!  É que só posso ver à noite!


----------

